# SVG auslesen und darstellen



## ShneedleWoods (26. Feb 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab eine mehr oder minder große Aufgabe zu lösen. Leider fehlt mir dazu das nötig know-how und hoffe ihr könnt mir paar Tipps geben.

Die Aufgabe ist es, eine SVG Datei auszulesen und anschließend in einem jFrame darzustellen. In der SVG sind Linienzüge, Flächen und Kreisflächen enthalten. Zoom und Pan soll ebenso möglich sein.

Primär gehts mir darum, die Datei erstmal irgendwie einzulesen und darzustellen.

Hier mal die SVG-Datei: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51819851/aufgabe.svg

Ich hoffe ihr habt nen paar Tipps auf Lager, ich steh bisschen im Dunkeln ;-)

Danke!


----------



## Marcinek (26. Feb 2012)

Wie groß ist dein Wissen in Java?


----------



## ShneedleWoods (26. Feb 2012)

Es könnte besser sein, daher überfordert mich diese Aufgabe auch. Ich hatte im Studium Java nur am Rande, Grundkenntnisse sind natürlich da. Gezeichnet habe ich ebenfalls schon Sachen (Linien, Polygone), allerdings nicht in diesem Ausmaß.

Die SVG ist ja nicht gerade klein und ich weiß nicht wie ich das auslesen am besten gestalte. Also wie ich die Daten speichere, zerlege und wieder zeichne..


----------



## Marcinek (26. Feb 2012)

Die SVG kannst du mit einem XML Parser lesen, schreben und modigizieren.

Ich schlage hierfür DOMParser an.

Ich nehme an, dass es iwo entsprechend Libs gibt, die SVGs mit Java darstellen können, da mein Browser das auch hinbekommt.


----------



## ShneedleWoods (26. Feb 2012)

DOMParser sieht erstmal gut aus, danke.

AUßerdem bin ich über SVGSalamander und Batik gestolpert, das scheinen ja direkte Viewer für Java zu sein.

SVG Salamander - SVG Parser and Player &mdash; Java.net
Batik SVG Toolkit

Vielleicht bringen die mich etwas weiter.


----------



## jarobi (28. Feb 2012)

Arbeite momentan auch mit Batik. Damit kannst ganz bequem svg files einlesen, umwandeln in jpg/png ect.


----------

